# Coatings - Top 3 and easy to apply (first timers club) ??



## mdgrwl (Feb 6, 2014)

Im looking at putting a coating on my DD. Im new to the game... which ones are considered top 3? 

And which is easier for a first timer to apply? Heard alot of bad first time experiences with Opti-Coat for example.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

If you follow the instructions carefully then you should not have any problems,

Gtechniq C1 and/or EXO are very good.

Heard good things about CQUK too.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cquk is very good and quite easy.
MaxProtect even better but not as easy.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Polish angel cosmic 9h is easy one to use


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I would try Sonax Nano Paint Protect for a first timer, at least that's what I plan to do. It is a basic glass coating and the cheapest out there. 50ml for 14.95

Plus you can top it up with their fantastic sealant PNS and their mind blowing QD - BSD.
Once past the initial coating experience, I would look at other brands.

http://www.sonax.com/Products/Premi...SONAX-PremiumClass-Nano-paint-coating-NanoPro


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

If you want super easy then how about CarPro Hydro2 - spray on and pressure wash rinse (preferably a panel or two at a time) and you are done. Not as durable as some of the others, but surely the easiest and quickest


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Aren't they sealants. 

Coatings is what I regard to likes of

Cquartz cquk
Modesta
Artdeshine - raven, aaron
Max protect 
Opti coat 
Gtechniq c1 & exo
Polish angel cosmic 

Etc. 

Sealants are 

Sonax net shield 
C2v3
Reload etc


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

PolishAngel products is really easy to use. And when Viking Coat is released there´s no need for the primer either. :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

e_king said:


> PolishAngel products is really easy to use. And when Viking Coat is released there´s no need for the primer either. :thumb:


Yep polish angel stuff is easiest to use.

Viking coat different to Viking shield?


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Viking Coat is supposed to be COSMICs sibling. No need for primer, high hardness and great(er?) chemical resistance but I don´t think there´s going to be a 9H cert.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What are the main differences of these hard coatings?

ADS 9H
Polish Angel Cosmic 9H
CQ UK

They all look same...?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> They all look same...?


What does this mean ? What is the same ? Bottle - no, all are different. Product itself ? CQUK is quite watery, transparent liquid with alcohol smell. While Cosmic has cream consistency, nothing like CQUK. Yes, You could say that all are same by meaning that all wil protect the paint, but if we will go this way, than all the waxes and sealants on the market look same, don't they ?

So what exactly looks same ?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I mean that looks what they give are almost same and durability also.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> I mean that looks what they give are almost same and durability also.


Given how subjective "looks" is, this is pretty much very arguable. Only measurable indicator of "looks" that can be most easily shown is darkening effect, but again - dozens of product darken the paint, but can't say that all are the same.

And durability. They are all coatings, so what did You expect ? 1-2 year of durability is standard nowadays with coating,not only one You mentioned.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cquk applied here 50/50


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Aren't they sealants.
> 
> Coatings is what I regard to likes of
> 
> ...


And here you are calling PolishAngel Cosmic a coating! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> What are the main differences of these hard coatings?
> 
> ADS 9H
> Polish Angel Cosmic 9H
> ...


Those 3 couldn't be more different from one another mate. And no, they don't look the same.

The ADS 9H is a super high silica content coating, we talking 95+%. Water is the promoter, it's extremely thick to use and bonds very hard. It can be a bit tricky to use for new guys that don't know what they're doing, but if it's protection you want, this one is really good. :thumb:

The PolishAngel Cosmic is a liquid wax with a bit silica and titanium in it. Easy to use, err just like a wax. 

The ArtDeShine ArtDeKotsos Obsidian Wax is another wax with coating ingredients in it if you want more of a paste wax. :thumb:

The CQUK is a 60% silica coating with silicone oil as the promoter. Nice regular silica coating with a nice darkening effect. :thumb:

Don't be sucked in by marketing either, there is a million different 'pencil tests' that will give you the result you are after! Every manufacturer wants a 9H coating, but I can tell you now, there's a MASSIVE difference between hardness and scratch resistance between these presumably the same 9H hardness coatings. 

And at the end of the day, remember a pencil lead is on the bottom end of the hardness scale lol!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> I mean that looks what they give are almost same and durability also.


It doesn't matter what you use, they will all require some form of maintenance and clean up around the 1 year mark or so.

Whether you choose to remove and reapply your coating, or clean it up is up to you.

I prefer the first option (using hybrid coatings), it always looks better in the scheme of things, and if you going to the effort of cleaning it up, you might as well reapply.

And don't be fooled by durability marketing either. Everyone loves to say 2 years for everything lol! This one always makes me laugh! Here is an Asian coating. These guys OEM for other well known brands, but you won't ever see them saying 'up to 3 months' LMFAO! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

mdgrwl said:


> Im looking at putting a coating on my DD. Im new to the game... which ones are considered top 3?
> 
> And which is easier for a first timer to apply? Heard alot of bad first time experiences with Opti-Coat for example.


If you really want a good introduction into the world of coatings, I suggest you try a hybrid coating. These include ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko, ArtDeShine ArtDeNano, Gtechniq EXO V2, etc.

These are easy to use, pretty much wipe on wipe off, and will give you a really good feel of what it's like to use the other silica coatings.

I find the ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko the easiest to use, it is more oily compared to the Nano and EXO which are more alcohol. Just gives a bit more time to spread properly and remove. I think it looks better too, gives a nice glossy wet look. The others are more of a hard shine. :thumb:


----------



## mdgrwl (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I decided to go with CQUK... instructions and video applications seem easy enough, and its pretty highly regarded.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

mdgrwl said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I decided to go with CQUK... instructions and video applications seem easy enough, and its pretty highly regarded.


yep! Just try a small spot first to get your timings right, then you're good to go! :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> And here you are calling PolishAngel Cosmic a coating! :lol::lol::lol:


Well what would you say it is?

A wax? Must be best liquid wax about then.

As a uk detailer is testing it against a few coatings and it's doing the best.

Ps cquk is now 70% am sure


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> As a uk detailer is testing it against a few coatings and it's doing the best.


Is there any link to this test perhaps ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Well what would you say it is?
> 
> A wax? Must be best liquid wax about then.
> 
> ...


Looks like a duck, acts like a duck, quacks like a duck...


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Looks like a duck, acts like a duck, quacks like a duck...


I know what it's like I own 2 bottles.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

That sure doesn't look like a coating to me.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

This German patent coating system containing silica (SiO) and titania (TiO2),increases endurance and provides durable protection against corrosion. No paint sealant on the market has such a high thickness layer which is resistant to harsh environmental influences. GLASSCOAT ™ | COSMIC | 9H provides an unbelievable surface clarity and colour transparency enhanced by it's reduced Carnauba. It's creamy texture is easy on and easy off and has a long lasting life of 18-24 months. GLASSCOAT ™ | COSMIC | 9H is the ultimate protection for your jeweling finish.

Still a coating. Different form and unique from the rest. 

Does what the others do. 

What is a coating? Coating is a long term protection normally rated to 1.5-2 year mark. 
It also has done the test and is proved 9h hardness. 

Raven you are never going to get a true 9h coating. I don't get what you are trying to achieve on your solo mission to question all manufactures. 

And again another topic does off topic. 

Op asked for top 3 easy coatings. 

Polish angel is easiest I have used. 

Infact you use it. I have seen a few topics were you finished with cosmic? What is view on it? Just a over marketed liquid wax?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

So many things I was going to say, but I will just say PA Cosmic clearly not a coating IMO. 

Would you call PA Famous or Centurion coatings as well? They got silica in them too lol!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Go ahead explain why? 

So as I said what is it? It looks more like liquid wax than anything else. 

£40+ for 50ml a dam expensive wax. 

Durability is what? On par with coatings? Or far inferior like a liquid wax it looks like? 

Hardness is what? Non existing as it's a wax like product? Or similar to rivals? Ie coatings?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> So many things I was going to say, but I will just say PA Cosmic clearly not a coating IMO.
> 
> Would you call PA Famous or Centurion coatings as well? They got silica in them too lol!


There not sold by polish angel as coatings.

Only cosmic is classed as there coating. Even has glasscoat in name.

As said a 9h wax. Impressive ain't it?

Other company's have coatings but even ads wax isn't rated to 9h.

So how is a liquid wax passed a 9h test? As you say clearly not a coating? 
Also durability is quite good. I have seen from a few other uk detailers it on par as other '' coatings''

Where is product isn't a coating according to you?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Is isn't an argument. I have explained my reasons. 

Now you can explain your reasons to why you think what you think. 

At end of day I don't plan to tell you. You are wrong I am right. Each to their own and all that. You have your reasons I have mines. 

Some polish angel detailers might pop along soon too and give their view


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Did you jump on the Soft99 Fusso Coat bandwagon by any chance?

Is this a coating? Says so on the tin so must be true?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm getting into coatings as well. I've picked up ADS Nano, Sicko and Aaron. I think I will go with Raven's recommendation and start with Sicko, until I get the hang of putting them on!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Did you jump on the Soft99 Fusso Coat bandwagon by any chance?
> 
> Is this a coating? Says so on the tin so must be true?


Nup don't own that.

What is cosmic? That is only question I am asking you

Over hyped, over priced liquid wax?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Goodylax said:


> I'm getting into coatings as well. I've picked up ADS Nano, Sicko and Aaron. I think I will go with Raven's recommendation and start with Sicko, until I get the hang of putting them on!


I own a few ads ones

Raven
Keegan
Arron 
Chem

A long with

Cquk
Modesta
Gtechniq exo v2


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Nup don't own that.
> 
> What is cosmic? That is only question I am asking you
> 
> Over hyped, over priced liquid wax?


I think its a nice bling bling liquid wax and treat it as such. Lasts about 6-12 months where I am. If you think Cosmic is expensive, then you haven't seen the Esoteric wax yet! 

Now what makes Cosmic a coating but not Famous? Because PolishAngel says so? Are you basing it off marketing are you? Both are full of carnauba, both have a bit of silica, both spread and haze up like waxes, both wipe off like waxes, etc. You have used both right?

As I mentioned before, there's other waxes with silica in them, does that make them coatings instead? Or are they only coatings if the marketing says?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Haven't used famous. 

Ok that's all I wanted to know. 

So a slick bling super liquid wax. I say super as durability is up there. 

Thanks


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> I think its a nice bling bling liquid wax and treat it as such. Lasts about 6-12 months where I am. If you think Cosmic is expensive, then you haven't seen the Esoteric wax yet!
> 
> Now what makes Cosmic a coating but not Famous? Because PolishAngel says so? Are you basing it off marketing are you? Both are full of carnauba, both have a bit of silica, both spread and haze up like waxes, both wipe off like waxes, etc. You have used both right?
> 
> As I mentioned before, there's other waxes with silica in them, does that make them coatings instead? Or are they only coatings if the marketing says?


https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0..._53407_17342_POLISHANGEL_ISO_15184_de.pdf?881


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I applied gtechniq c1 outside and I was a first timer at applying such a thing and I will never look back. So easy to apply and remove. I have also used Carpro dlux for my alloys and I rarely touch them with a mitt as the power washer just blasts the dirt off


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gtechniq c1 is more user friemdly compared to carpro


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

shl-kelso said:


> If you want super easy then how about CarPro Hydro2 - spray on and pressure wash rinse (preferably a panel or two at a time) and you are done. Not as durable as some of the others, but surely the easiest and quickest


This...


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Krystal Kleen Purity X is even easier and more versatile.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I prefer to use carpro hydro now by wash mitt. 

I wash the car then spray the mitt and wipe over panel at the time. Seems to give better bond and giving me better durability. 
Also using a lot less product. 

Really good for inside of wheels that way too. 

Prefer that method now.


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is x2 coats of Art De Sicko after 1 week, pressure washed nothing else very slick. It is very easy to apply and forgiving, found damp sponge easiest way.

Compared to wax and sealants, I find coatings to give more of a glass like finish rather than wet depth. Brought out the metallic also.


----------

